# Pascal



## breeglet (Jan 20, 2013)

My Pascal passed on Friday night.  I had him for a week, and tried very hard to nurse him back to health from emaciation and stressed fins but I think his fate was inevitable. He was very beautiful, I just wish more could have been done.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Swim in peace, Pascal.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, R.I.P little Pascal


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know this is a few days late but I'm sorry for you loss 
But at least you tried to make him better, and showed him love and a warm home before he passed. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

